# Instrumentation description



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Me asks a question.

First comes the quote:



> Maximum instrumentation: 3/3/3/3, 4/4/3/1


Ten comes the question:



> What does it mean?


*the numbers

If it's important, this concerns orchestral crew. Crew. *BLOOOOOD*


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

It looks like maximum number of players for woodwind and brass.
3 of flutes, oboes, clarinets, bassoons.
4 horns, 4 trumpets, 3 trombones, 1 tuba.

That's a guess. No strings?
Pretty odd line up.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for answering.

That would make sense, except lack of the string. Maybe they are not mentioned because number of string players doesn't require any regulations ie. there is no purpose of extended forces in these sections?

Anyway. Here is full quote:



> The Maximum instrumentation is 3/3/3/3, 4/4/3/1, 1 Kettledrum, 3 Percussion, 1 Harp,
> 14/12/10/8/6 (woodwind instruments incl. additional instruments) - vocal forces are not allowed.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Uhm, I guess I see now - first numbers, like you said, stand for woodwinds and brass, then the percussive instruments and finally strings quintet.

Still not sure about "(woodwind instruments incl. additional instruments)" note.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Still not sure about "(woodwind instruments incl. additional instruments)" note.


My guess would be that it means that some players would be required to double instruments. For example, one or more of the 3 flautists might double piccolo.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

SuperTonic said:


> My guess would be that it means that some players would be required to double instruments. For example, one or more of the 3 flautists might double piccolo.


Yes and you could probably add alternatives like alto flute, cor anglais, bass clarinet and double bassoon- usually the 3rd woodwind player would take care of those.
It's a pretty Mahlerian orchestra and I'm surprised it doesn't allow for 8 horns, what with triple woodwind and all those percussionists. Still, probably not necessary.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I suppose I understand now. Thanks, both of you.



> It's a pretty Mahlerian orchestra


That's because these are limits of orchestral work submittet for Mahler anniversary competition.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

Aramis said:


> I suppose I understand now. Thanks, both of you.
> 
> That's because these are limits of orchestral work submittet for Mahler anniversary competition.


What's the competition? It sounds interesting.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> What's the competition? It sounds interesting.


http://www.composersforum.eu/?p=243


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

Aramis said:


> http://www.composersforum.eu/?p=243


Thanks for that.


----------

